
New CO2 Sucker Could Help Clear the Air - llambda
http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2012/01/new-co2-sucker-could-help-clear-.html?ref=hp
======
mooism2
1\. What's its carbon footprint?

2\. How do these artificial trees compare to natural trees?

